# Pontiac 350 any good?



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive got my eye on 3 lemans I might possibly buy 1 of.

1 is a 455/4speed
2 are 350/350 

I was told the 350s were turds and dont make any real power.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

350 compared to a 455? Yeah, 455 is king! But, on it's own, the 350 isn't a bad motor, just not the powerhouse of the 400 or 455. I would put my money in a 455 over a 350, but like me, if you got a good 350 you might as well use it, just don't expect the big power of a 455. I've had some 400 pontiacs that were also weak, but they were low compression motors with bad heads.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There's no substitue for more cubic inches. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I drove a 350 once with a tripower on it and it screamed. I've also driven some 326's that were pretty stout. A 350 is smaller with less inherent power than a bigger engine, but it's no slug, especially with a good cam, heads, intake, and exhaust. They are under rated, under appreciated, solid engines. It'll out-torque and destroy a Chevy 350, no problem!!!!! (Gotta keep my recent anti-Chevy rant going!)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Another thing: any car with a big engine and a stickshift is much more likely to have seen hard use and abuse as opposed to a grocery-getter automatic car. All the GTO's I ever ran into with stickshifts were ridden hard and put away wet. The automatic cars actually often had thier original motors! Unheard of in the stick cars. Something to think about. The 350/350 cars might have a lot less rattles and squeaks.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I drive a 350/350 lemans and like it just fine. In my humble opinion I'd recomend that once you determine if you're after a manual or auto, you buy the most solid, least rusty, car. I find buying parts to make it go faster is fun, paying to fixirust is not as much fun.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Going to buy a 71 Lemans tomorrow with the 350/350. Let you know how it turns out.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

OrbitOrange said:


> Going to buy a 71 Lemans tomorrow with the 350/350. Let you know how it turns out.


It's easier to replace the engine later than fix rust, get the best bodied car you can, or the best deal, figure restoration costs with initial purchase price. Good luck with the purchase!! As stated, the 71 350 is 255HP, while the 78 455 is 185 HP. The 255HP is a 2 barrel car, while the 455 is a 4 barrel, so cam and mods will build more HP. Don't worry about 455s or 454s because there aren't that many around, and who really races them anymore, and if you tie into a 455, you may whoop him because of crappy tune, or get smoked because he is a bad ass, so no worries, who cares. Ask if it had hardened seats installed, if not make sure to run some lead additive and ask if they did. 
Bottom line, it's a classic car and your dream, enjoy!! :cheers


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Got the 350 car. looks stock cept for edelbrock intake and carb.


----------

